# Thinking of making a Ceiling Panel..



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

My Epson projector is throwing a lot of light ( Good Problem :T ) and I'm seeing a reflection on the ceiling that I want to kill. IF I have to do some work I might as well take care of the first reflection point while I'm at it  

The ceiling of my dedicated theater room is painted flat black. 15' from the screen to the first row of seats.. I figure the first reflection point on the ceiling is at 9' from the screen as the speakers are out from the wall about 2'. The light reflections extends out from the screen wall about 12' so an area 12' wide by 12' deep needs light treatment. 

I have a solution that I would like to run by the sound experts before making a mistake :crying:

To kill the light reflection I was thinking of covering 1/2 cabinet grade plywood ( less warping ) with Black Velvet and fastening it to the ceiling, covering the first 8' from the screen. Then, to take care of the first reflection points, I would place a 12' wide by 4' deep absorption panel. That combination takes me out from the wall 12' and I expect the deep panel's edge, at the 8' point, would help trap some of the reflected light coming from the screen. 

For the ceiling panel I was thinking of using 1 1/2" thick A/C duct board. I buy the stuff wholesale and 38.00 buys one 4 x 10' sheet. I can easily remove the silver foil covering off of the "exterior" of one sheet then place that sheet on top of another sheet to achieve 3" thickness. Thinking of making a exterior frame with 2 cross braces to break the frame into three sections (4' x 4') for stability and covering the structure with Black Velvet to absorb light.

Questions... 

Will the Black Velvet covered plywood be a sound problem? The current ceiling is double layered 5/8" sheet rock/green glue with a slightly textured and black painted finish. Should I just attach the black velvet to the ceiling without the plywood or place some thin foam or cotton batting under the velvet.

If this plan presents a sound problem I had thought of velvet covered plywood strips, placed in a pattern similar to shutter louvers, to trap the light behind my direct line of site. Which would be better, easier or nicer looking? 

Has anyone had any experience using the A/C Duct board as panel material? I know the preferred panel is 4 inch thick but I am trying to save some money here  

Would dropping the 3" thick ceiling panel down and providing an air space between the ceiling and back of the panel be of any benefit? 

And Finally :clap:

Would the Black Velvet be a suitable material for covering the Panel? I know the Velvet's texture will help trap some of the light but I am a little concerned that it's audio properties might not be as good as GOM...

Thanks for reading and any thoughts...

Steve


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would think the black velvet would be fine... A setup I had years ago had the whole front wall in black velvet, and you couldn't even see it with the projector on.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Duvytene would be best. Designed to suck up light. Ply should be no problem if not in the reflection zone. Not sure I'd do a cloud that big - smaller but thicker would be better. Can fill in the gaps to make it flat if required


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

bpape said:


> Duvytene would be best. Designed to suck up light. Ply should be no problem if not in the reflection zone. Not sure I'd do a cloud that big - smaller but thicker would be better. Can fill in the gaps to make it flat if required


 I have no idea on how to determine the needed size of the cloud. I was just looking at the L/R/C and sub and the first reflection point from the 4 front row seats and the back 4 seats. With all those points it looked like a 4' x 12' panel would cover them all  Would you have a suggestion on how I could best determine the size I really need? 

I'll check out the Duvytene.. Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you require something that large, then go for it. Just surprised.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Let me know how the black velvet goes? I'm planning on covering all my walls and ceiling with Syfabrics Black Triple Velvet and then covering my panels with it as well. I can't see why it would be an issue but I'm not an acoustics expert.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I recently did the Ol' Owens Corning acoustic paneling in my theater. For the ceiling I made two separate 24"x 24" panels framed with 1x3 furring strips and wrapped in speaker fabric. I hung them about three inches from the ceiling. They look great! They might be considered small but for my room and the odd properties of my ceiling, it does the trick.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

DruNewp said:


> I recently did the Ol' Owens Corning acoustic paneling in my theater. For the ceiling I made two separate 24"x 24" panels framed with 1x3 furring strips and wrapped in speaker fabric. I hung them about three inches from the ceiling. They look great! They might be considered small but for my room and the odd properties of my ceiling, it does the trick.


Do you use a projector... If so how do they do for absorbing light?


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I do! Epson 3020. They're great for that too. I didn't have much of a problem with light spill to begin with but I would imagine since it's a concern for you, it will only make things better!


----------

